# Need help with a Hoyt Maxxis 31 - NO VALLEY AT ALL!



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

its quite possible one cams way out and making it feel like that, prolly not too badly off but you never know when you get used. sometimes good to take strings off and get to factory measurements and put back on and go thru tuning from there if its off still. once you get strings to length you have to check ATA poundage and DL and lastly the BH to see what needs to be done next

its a complex procedure that if youve never done it can be confusing, JAVI has thread on top here about tuning them, would read that and follow it. Gotta have press and some time. the XTR cams have great valley, my maxxis 35 was great and so is my matrix now. If you dont have anyone down there to help your more than welcome to come up here and i can help you if needed, just hollar if you need anything even help on phone


----------



## carmanusa (Jan 9, 2009)

is it possible the draw stop peg is wrong? meaning if he is a 28" on a cam 2 and the guy he bought it from left the peg in the 26" slot? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VFF (Oct 23, 2011)

Agreed. Sounds like the bow isnt reaching full draw.


----------



## threetoe (May 13, 2011)

Ok Carmen and VFF.

What is he looking for? Can you direct me to pictures of what he SHOULD see? 

The guy my buddy bought it from is a technical no-nothing and well known for poorly functioning equipment. He just buys them, shoots them then when they don't work he sells them.

My friend bought a good bow but I'm NOT a Hoyt guy...yet.

Thanks

Bill

P.S. the guy he bought it from is well known for blowing up bows. He is shooting a beautiful Bowtech 82nd Airborne that he just had the limbs replaced on. He was shooting 270 grain arrows at 66 pounds. Not good. Can you say Kaboom?


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

he needs to check the numbers on the modules on cams, their should be a number and letter on them, this letter also tells you where the draw stop peg goes in the cam. IE my matrix has XTR #3 cams, and the draw module is a 3C which says #3 cams in C position, so the peg needs to be in that position.

If modules and peg position are matching then its on to timing the cams as there most likely off.


----------



## carmanusa (Jan 9, 2009)

as dwagoner stated, start off simple, just check the module lettering in the cams and make sure the little rubber wrapped peg in the bottom cam is in the hole matching the letter on the cam module. i apologize i don't have a pic, just sold and shipped my crx, but i bet if you search it you could find a pic. then if that isn't the problem, you will then have to dive into the tuning issues that are there, and from the sounds of the previous owner that could very well be the case with the way he treats them. good luck and let us know what the problem was.


----------



## Boogels (Jan 4, 2008)

Either its not draw stop timed properly or you can unwind the string or wind the control and bus a bit to get a higer letoff.

The sooner your cams stop on the cables at full draw the lower the let off will be and the more it will feel like it will take off.

Ret#arding the cams makes it better


----------



## threetoe (May 13, 2011)

I finally met him at the range.

I watched as he drew the bow and what a sight I beheld!!


The draw stop on the bottom cam was set in the wrong hole. The draw stop was hitting the cable and jamming into it while the stop on the top cam was still 3/8" from the stop itself.

We moved the draw stop on the bottom cam and WOW!!
Both cams actually rotate the same now.

HE'S GOT A VALLEY NOW!!

WOOHOO !!!

No wonder the three previous owners got rid of it. You went draw straight to stop BEFORE the bow was in full draw. We put it to the chronograph and it gained about 7 FPS!

The only bummer was that he has to sight it all in again.

We also shot it into paper at 6 feet. He's got a mild right tear.

Now we're getting somewhere...Thanks all!

Bill


----------



## carmanusa (Jan 9, 2009)

glad to hear it worked out, and was that simple. 

thanks for posting what the problem was. all to often you hear of a problem, throw some advice out, and then never hear if the how the problem got resolved.

later


----------

